
Show HN: Type12.com – make coding interviews don't suck - anacleto
https://www.type12.com
======
anacleto
HN, we made Type12 because hiring is broken on so many levels, but –
unfortunately – it happens to be one those huge, neglected problems.

The traditional technical interview process is designed to ferret out a
candidate's weaknesses whereas the process should be designed to find a
candidate's strengths.

No one can possibly master all of the arcana of today's technology landscape,
let alone bring that mastery to bear on a problem under pressure and with no
tools other than a whiteboard.

Under those circumstances, everyone can make anyone look like an idiot.

We made Type12 to let companies go beyond riddles and brain-teasers when
testing candidates but actually putting them in their day-to-day scenarios.
How? No better way than simulating their production environment and pair
program with them on real-world problems.

While the ability to solve a coding puzzles tells you almost nothing about the
skills the candidate has to solve day-to-day challenges, real scenarios and
assignments let you simulate your day-1 work experience and are - indeed -
good predictors.

In a bit more technical details, for each interview, Type12 creates a new
(docker instance under hood) sandbox fully configured with languages (Python,
JS, Ruby, Java, Scala, etc) frameworks (Django, Flask, Ruby on Rails, Node,
Spring, etc), databases (MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc) and other
technologies (Amazon S3, Amazon DynamoDB, etc) of your choice.

Thoughts?

